# 8 Cities in Holland (Amsterdam, R'dam, Utrecht and more!)



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Here you find 51 pictures of cities in Holland. It's a compilation of pictures that i made the last few years. I show you Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Utrecht, Maastricht, Eindhoven, Tilburg, Geleen and Sittard. I hope you enjoy!


Rotterdam (part 1)

600.000 inhabitants



1.










The Kop van Zuid, the docklands of Rotterdam.



2.











3.










Rotterdam is the biggest port of the world. Here some old abandonded harbour buildings.


4.













5.












6.










The Montevideo, with a hight of aprox. 150 meters one of the highest skyscrapers in Holland.



7.










Social housing project near the South trainstation.



8.














9.










The Noordereiland, this is an island in the river the Maas. Here you sind some older buildings.



10. 



View to the city-center. 






Sittard

50.000 inhabitants



11.



My hometown Sittard lies in the South of the Netherlands, near Belgium and Germany. 



12.



Social housing project from the seventies. These are the highest flats in town.



13.



City-centre. 



14.



Approx. 50% of Holland lies below! sea level. I think that more than 90% of the country is flat, but the area Limburg is an exceptions, with little hills (till 321 m. above sea-level).



15.






16.



European heaquarter of Sabic.






Eindhoven

210.000 inhabitants.


17.



The Regent and the Admirant, 2 towers from almost 100 m. high. Picture is taken through the window of a train. 



18.




Eindhoven is famous because of Philips, a Dutch multinational. In this city sir Philips invents the incandescent. 







Utrecht

300.000 inhabitants


19.













19 B.





20.










The Oude Gracht.



21.










The Dom church is the highest curch tower in Holland (112 m.).



22.












23.










Central Station/ Hoog Catherijne, a huge shopping mall, with offices, hotels etc.









Amsterdam

750.000 inhabitants


24.



The city center is famous for its canals. 



25.



A shopping street in the city center.



26.





27.






28.



Koningsplein. 



29.



Damrak.






Geleen

35.000 inhabitants.


30.



A little city in the south of the Netherlands. Till +/- 35 years ago here were big coal mines. They closed and a huge chemical plant started here (DSM).




31.



At the background you see a bit of the industry.







Maastricht

120.000 inhabitants.



32.



The oldest city in Holland has Belgium and French influences. Here you see the river the Maas.



33.



Old factories.



34.



The town hall is almost 400 years old. Some buildings in the city are 1000 years old.



35.



Vieuw from the Sint-Pietersberg.


36.







37.



Near the city-center.







Tilburg

200.000 inhabitants.


38.







39.







40.



The Westpoint, a new skyscraper.







Rotterdam (part 2)



41.













42.










A bit of the Rotterdam skyline. Many of these towers are appartments.



43.










Noordereiland and the Erasmusbridge.



44.










Many buildings of +/- 100 meter high. But the last years the towers become higher and higher. The Maastower (U/C) becomes 165 meter high. 



45.










Skyline Kop van Zuid.



46.











Laurenskerk.



47.










A shopping mall, tram and the Schielnad tower.



48.












49.










Highrises near the central Station.



50.










With this buildings the highrise boom started in Rotterdam.



51.










Delftse Poort, 150 meter high, the higshest building in Holland.



52.



The Coolsingel.​


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

great tour! very nice


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amsterdam! kay:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent collection, thank you for sharing.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Rotterdam rules!! :rock:


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you so much for the phototour. Enjoyed them.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

One of the best threads with Holland photos here in SSC... cool! 

I really like the country, hope go there some day :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Holland is great :rock: very nice pics kay:


----------

